# SKS Mudguard Spare bolt.



## Kestevan (15 Oct 2014)

Does anyone have one of these bolts going spare......




I've got the nut, but the bolt made a break for freedom, and appears to have escaped and made a new home somewhere in the nether regions of the shed.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Oct 2014)

Pretty sure that I will have, but it's not in the bolt bag I have here.

If no one else pops up with a more readily available one, I'll check the parts box tonight.


----------



## Matt-g (15 Oct 2014)

Sks customer services are pretty helpful.you could give them a try.....or SJS cycles also do spares


----------



## Bodhbh (15 Oct 2014)

They ping all over don't they. I'm pretty sure I have a few, as I think I've gone thru more SKS mudguards than bikes, but never throw the spares away.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Oct 2014)

I have several spare if no-one else has already helped you...


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Oct 2014)

Well, checked the bits box and I have one too that you're welcome to. 

time to roll your three sided dice to choose who you PM


----------



## Kestevan (17 Oct 2014)

The D3 came up for JTM 

Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply.

Kes.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Oct 2014)

That's a smart die  Bolt on its way!


----------



## e-rider (17 Oct 2014)

Matt-g said:


> Sks customer services are pretty helpful.you could give them a try.....or SJS cycles also do spares


are you serious - I contacted Zyro (SKS importer) for a spare bit and they told me my mudguards weren't SKS because they had never seen that 'bit' before. I contacted SKS Germany and they sent me said bit straight away!


----------

